# Womb lining issues BFN



## monkey1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hiya

Unfortunately i got a bfn this morning.  Going to speak to my clinic today about what to do next.  Ive got 4 snow babies left, but i have had lining issue through oout this process.  they only just got me to 8mm this time around.

I ended up beingon 2 x HRT patches 3 times a week and 4 x progynova a day.  Has anyone else had the same problem and been put on meds to get them to a nice thickness??  Are there any clinics thats specialise in getting the lining right

Any advice would be much appreciated.  It looks like i will be having a hysteroscopy but i had one a few years back and they found nothing.

Looking forward to hearing from you all.

xxxx


----------



## kittypops (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi

I have just had my 2nd BFN through IVF.  First time round I was totally ignorant to any issues of lining ,my main concern being number of follicles.  This time however the consultant raised the topic of lining.  My lining was 6.3 mm  in some areas and 7.1 in others.  He said it had been 8.3 in the previous cycle but when I asked about it he said not to worry 7.1 was ok and when I took my trigger injection ovitrelle it would thicken more.  I'm astounded that he didn't suggest any treatment for this after reading you posting as I did ask him if anything could be done to help.

Kittyx


----------



## kittypops (Apr 30, 2009)

Monkey 
I forgot to ask earlier, what age are you as when I look lining issues up previously it said it was more of a problem in older patients.  I'm 40 and was hoping it didn't mean me!

Kittyx


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi ladies 

not sure if you are still checking this thread. I have had lining issues in both my fresh IVF and FET, but it was only raised as an issue in FET and I only managed to get to 7mm and also had patches and 12 prognova tablets a day  

In our review the cons said that next time they would give me herapin to aid this as it improves blood flow. Its an injection I believe. If you do a search on FF for it you can find out some more, but it sounds positive from I've read.

D x


----------

